# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Any advantage to pinning HGH twice a day?

## DigitalGorilla

Ive heard alot of opinions on this....so lets hear some more. When pinning HGH is it better to pin all at once daily, or break it up into seprate pins? Anyone notice a difference either way?

----------


## BlueWaffle21

When reading about this I noticed people saying larger doses are good to split up but something like 2ius just shoot it once. I'm sure plenty of vets will get in on this one and help get to the bottom of it!!

----------


## 50%Natural

On my GH cycle, to keep my elevated levels stable, I would shoot 2 iu about 9 AM about then 2 more iu about 3 pm. It was all the advice around here 10 years ago and I don't think that's changed. I did not shoot all at one time so I can't compare but my results after 5/6 months of jin were fantastic. Ahh, the good ole days...

GL

----------


## Razor

2 is better than 1

----------


## DigitalGorilla

Ill be honest --- I didnt notice a differnce. But maybe I didnt do it long enough to notice a change ....I did 11 months - 4ius a day - all one shot. Now I do 2ius twice a day for a month now... havent noticed anyhting but like I said maybe I need to go longer...

----------


## DigitalGorilla

> On my GH cycle, to keep my elevated levels stable, I would shoot 2 iu about 9 AM about then 2 more iu about 3 pm. It was all the advice around here 10 years ago and I don't think that's changed. I did not shoot all at one time so I can't compare but my results after 5/6 months of jin were fantastic. Ahh, the good ole days...
> 
> GL


Ive done Hyge, Kigs and Rips and Rips are hands down the best

----------


## MuscleInk

I believe the half life of exogenous hGH is in the range of 45-60 minutes (much shorter than biologically available GH). Splitting larger doses ensures more stable GH through out the day. Usually doses greater than 5iu are split over two or more injections.

----------


## DigitalGorilla

ok - so should I be pinning before the gym?

----------


## MuscleInk

> ok - so should I be pinning before the gym?


What's your dose again DG?

I pin 5iu in the AM and another 5iu about 5 mins before working out.

----------


## DigitalGorilla

Ive never really thought of it to help my work outs ...Ive always done it with longevity in mind - but maybe I should use it to my advantage and pin before I work out...

----------


## DigitalGorilla

I was doing 4ius a day ....today I started 6IUs ED tho...

twice ED - 11am and again at like 5

----------


## MuscleInk

That protocol is fine. hGH before a workout often enhances my pumps and vascularity during a work out.

----------


## DigitalGorilla

ok kool...thanks bro

----------


## MuscleInk

> ok kool...thanks bro


Ya no worries man!  :Smilie:

----------


## gearbox

> I believe the half life of exogenous hGH is in the range of 45-60 minutes (much shorter than biologically available GH). Splitting larger doses ensures more stable GH through out the day. Usually doses greater than 5iu are split over two or more injections.


With this in mind wouldn't you benefit from shooting 5 iu's throughout the day in five separate shots???

----------


## MuscleInk

> With this in mind wouldn't you benefit from shooting 5 iu's throughout the day in five separate shots???


Gearbox.....that's an interesting question. I've discussed that exact question with a few of my colleagues who are proponents of gh but the answer isn't so clear. At a professional level, prescribed and off label use is often given at such low doses that it's not much of a factor. For example, the standard dose in clinic is usually 2iu and there is very little difference physiologically if that dose was administered as a single bolus at 2iu or two doses (1 iu each) spread out at two different time points. In fact, for patients over 40, we recommend PM dosing, if possible, a few hours after eating as it seems to promote more restful sleep.

The same would be true for a 5iu dose. A single 5iu bolus would have a "steeper" physiological response than 5 separate (1iu each) doses administered throughout the day. An argument can (and likely will) be made that multiple doses gives you a more stable level than the rise and drop of a single bolus injection, but I would make that case perhaps at multiple doses of 3-4iu throughout the day (not that I'm suggesting people take 12iu or more daily) when several larger single doses would have a larger physiological response.

----------


## MuscleInk

Incidentally, my current protocol is 5iu when I wake + 2iu of IGF. Then another 5iu about 15 mins before a work out. I am considering an increase to a daily total of 15iu but the 10iu is comfortable and I'll ride that out longer before thinking of a bump.

----------


## Atomini

Guys, the thing is that it is not HGH that does what it does. Its IGF.

Once you inject HGH, its half life is 30 - 60 minutes (about that), during which HGH goes to the liver and signals the liver to synthesize and release IGF (the appropriate types the body requires, as there are different forms of IGF). It is the IGF which then does what it does.

So, it essentially doesn't matter TOO much (there are a few benefits), but I personally pin twice a day - 5am and then at 730pm.

----------


## DanB

> With this in mind wouldn't you benefit from shooting 5 iu's throughout the day in five separate shots???


dats forum

GH pulsation

peps to signal pulse, then GH to prolong it, several times a day, it could be the way forward

Or it could be another MGF, IGF, HGH Frag style theory with no value,

Im guinea pig though, come back me in a year or two I will have a personal opinion lol

----------


## human project

> Gearbox.....that's an interesting question. I've discussed that exact question with a few of my colleagues who are proponents of gh but the answer isn't so clear. At a professional level, prescribed and off label use is often given at such low doses that it's not much of a factor. For example, the standard dose in clinic is usually 2iu and there is very little difference physiologically if that dose was administered as a single bolus at 2iu or two doses (1 iu each) spread out at two different time points. In fact, for patients over 40, we recommend PM dosing, if possible, a few hours after eating as it seems to promote more restful sleep.
> 
> The same would be true for a 5iu dose. A single 5iu bolus would have a "steeper" physiological response than 5 separate (1iu each) doses administered throughout the day. An argument can (and likely will) be made that multiple doses gives you a more stable level than the rise and drop of a single bolus injection, but I would make that case perhaps at multiple doses of 3-4iu throughout the day (not that I'm suggesting people take 12iu or more daily) when several larger single doses would have a larger physiological response.


I fully believe its better to have peaks in all hormone levels. My body reacts best with extreme change; IMO even with steroid use it's better to have a high peaks then a lower average level of hormone. That being said if I have the money for the extra ill do a 2 iu shot pre workout "this slightly helps my workout energy but any more makes me sluggish" but the majority of my gh 8-10iuI pin pwo after taking my inslun. You mention 2 hours after eating. Ive always taken my peptides fasted but is it also necessary for gh??

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I used to pin HGH 2.5iu in the am and 2.5iu in the pm. Then I got lazy so I pinned 5iu in the am as soon as I woke up. Did it for a number of months and couldn't tell the difference between 2 shots/ed and 1 shot/ed. So now I just shoot 5iu/ed in the am and I still feel great.

----------

